
Contentjet: Open source API-first content management system - tomcam
https://contentjet.github.io/
======
BLanen
Is this a Show HN?

Also, is this a competitor for contentful? Seems like it to me. How is it
different?

~~~
33degrees
Self hosted/open source vs SASS for onse. Contentful is nice but quite pricy.

~~~
quangio
What about [https://strapi.io/](https://strapi.io/) ?

------
ofrzeta
I guess the general idea is a bit like the JCR (Java Content Repository) –
that unfortunately never really took off but also included stuff like full
text search. As far as I understand headless CMSs are more or less ORMs with a
thin HTTP layer. Which might be a good thing when you want to distribute
(micro)services. Maybe a gRPC API instead of REST would offer more
flexibility.

